# pecan encrusted snapper



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

probably been on here before...had this last night...dale baked these...slathered with some mayo/mustard...










then some fresh chopped pecans...










bake for a bit...










drizzle some of this on em' and you have pecan encrusted snapper with a honey mustard sauce...









we baked these but, you can boil them in grease as well...


----------

